# Commentary/Study Bible



## stringmusic (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm looking for a good commentary/study bible. I have two that I like a lot but wanted to add another. Wanted to get some ideas from you guys.

Thanks.


----------



## hobbs27 (Jun 16, 2014)

The New Geneva study bible. R.C. Sproul helps in commentary, it's become one of my favorites.

http://www.amazon.com/Holy-Bible-Ge...98&sr=1-1&keywords=the+new+geneva+study+bible


----------



## centerpin fan (Jun 16, 2014)

Matthew Henry was the first one that came to mind.  (It's a commentary only.)

http://www.amazon.com/Matthew-Henry...matthew+henry's+commentary+on+the+whole+bible


----------



## M80 (Jun 16, 2014)

I really like my Nelson study bible.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jun 19, 2014)

I like the MacArthur study Bible as well as the Zodiates Hebrew/Greek study Bible.


----------



## 04ctd (Jun 19, 2014)

...what two do you have now? 


FWIW, I have a old KJV that I "read" out of when  I need comfort & God's word.


I have NKJV Scofield that I used to teach Youth Group out of: (our church used the NKJV, and its easier to read), the Scofield has a lot of GOOD definitions, explanations & cross references that you can use "on the fly"


for Sermon/Lesson prep, I use www.biblegateway.com to cut & paste the Verses out of (make sure to set your preferences to your choice of NKJV/KJV/NASB) and then I use online commentaries to gain deeper insight.

I collate it all into WORD and then I pray over it for days & whittle it down.

here is a huge online library:
http://www.abiblecommentary.com/

Matthew Henry has two versions, the "concise" which is good for lesson points, and the "complete" which is great for in-depth musing and thorough preparation (MEAT instead of milk type teaching)


http://www.abiblecommentary.com/matthewhenrybiblecommentary.htm
_
Matthew Henry Bible Commentary

 If you have been searching for the "Matthew Henry Bible Commentary," especially the online version for the Matthew Henry Bible commentary, you have come to the right place.

 Matthew Henry Bible commentary in its abridged form or get the full six volumes of the original work with the following links_


and of course, the old standby, the blue letter Bible, which breaks it out a different way.
http://www.blueletterbible.org/lang/lexicon/lexicon.cfm?Strongs=H6168&t=KJV


In other words, if you have two Bibles, stay with that, no need to spend $50 on another book, when you have so much diversity online, for free. be a good steward:

http://www.blueletterbible.org/Bible.cfm?b=- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -&c=1&v=7&t=KJV#s=t_conc_1130007


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Jun 19, 2014)

Apologetics Study Bible for you my friend

http://www.christianbook.com/page/bibles/study-bibles/apologetics-study-bible

May find cheaper at Amazon


----------



## gemcgrew (Jun 19, 2014)

String, if you are interested in the MacArthur Study Bible, I have one in bonded leather (NKJV). PM your address to me and I will gladly send it to you.

It was given to me years ago. When I received it and opened Romans to see how MacArthur handles it, I was disappointed in his partial indeterminism. It is in good condition.


----------



## centerpin fan (Jun 19, 2014)

gemcgrew said:


> When I received it and opened Romans to see how MacArthur handles it, I was disappointed in his partial indeterminism.



Nothing tightens my colon like partial indeterminism.


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 20, 2014)

rjcruiser said:


> I like the MacArthur study Bible as well as the Zodiates Hebrew/Greek study Bible.


Hmmmm, the Zodiates study Bible might be about what I'm lookin' for. Thanks RJ.


SemperFiDawg said:


> Apologetics Study Bible for you my friend
> 
> http://www.christianbook.com/page/bibles/study-bibles/apologetics-study-bible
> 
> May find cheaper at Amazon


Yessir, that is my favorite Bible, I've had it for years, thanks for the recommendation.


gemcgrew said:


> String, if you are interested in the MacArthur Study Bible, I have one in bonded leather (NKJV). PM your address to me and I will gladly send it to you.
> 
> It was given to me years ago. When I received it and opened Romans to see how MacArthur handles it, I was disappointed in his partial indeterminism. It is in good condition.


Wow, thanks for the kind gesture Gem. I've got a standard study bible and I was looking for something more along the lines of the Zodiates Bible that RJ mentioned. I really appreciate it though. 


centerpin fan said:


> Nothing tightens my colon like partial indeterminism.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 20, 2014)

gemcgrew said:


> String, if you are interested in the MacArthur Study Bible, I have one in bonded leather (NKJV). PM your address to me and I will gladly send it to you.
> 
> It was given to me years ago. When I received it and opened Romans to see how MacArthur handles it, I was disappointed in his partial indeterminism. It is in good condition.



Does it have pictures?


----------



## gemcgrew (Jun 20, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Does it have pictures?


I see Christ on every page.


----------



## hummerpoo (Jun 21, 2014)

When asked, I have discouraged the use of study bibles due to the apparently unavoidable tendency to conflate scripture and commentary; cross-references are great, they don't interpret.


----------



## gordon 2 (Jun 21, 2014)

hummerpoo said:


> When asked, I have discouraged the use of study bibles due to the apparently unavoidable tendency to conflate scripture and commentary; cross-references are great, they don't interpret.





con·flate verb \kÉ™n-ËˆflÄ�t\
con·flat·edcon·flat·ing

Definition of CONFLATE

transitive verb
1
a :  to bring together :  fuse
b :  confuse
2
:  to combine (as two readings of a text) into a composite whole


<be careful not to conflate gossip with real news>
<the movie conflates documentary footage and dramatized reenactments so seamlessly and ingeniously that viewers may not know what is real and what is not>
Origin of CONFLATE

Latin conflatus, past participle of conflare to blow together, fuse, from com- + flare to blow â€” more at blow
First Known Use: 1610

Can you deconflate conflate so I can better get an angle on which parts are your meaning?  Or what do you mean exactly? Does it fuse meaning or does it confuse it? Both?


----------



## Israel (Jun 22, 2014)

"I don't want to go to that school", said the disciple. "Nor to that one", said he again.
"Then where do you want to go?" came the question.
"I want to go to that one, it will allow me to be what I am wanting to be" came the response.
"Ah", came the laughter. "You have it backwards. It is in the school you learn what you will become, not the other way round."
"But I am not content with this reasoning" came the plea.
"Precisely".


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Jun 23, 2014)

gordon 2 said:


> con·flate verb \kÉ™n-ËˆflÄ�t\
> con·flat·edcon·flat·ing
> 
> Definition of CONFLATE
> ...



Kind of like this post.; frusing and confrusing.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jun 23, 2014)

I was kinda thinking about writing a commentary myself.

Mine would be as functional as anyone else's!  Just another man's attempt to explain the words of the greatest teacher who ever lives.


----------



## gordon 2 (Jun 23, 2014)

Ronnie T said:


> I was kinda thinking about writing a commentary myself.
> 
> Mine would be as functional as anyone else's!  Just another man's attempt to explain the words of the greatest teacher who ever lives.



Ah! I get it now.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Jun 25, 2014)

centerpin fan said:


> Nothing tightens my colon like partial indeterminism.



Priceless!


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 1, 2014)

Ronnie T said:


> I was kinda thinking about writing a commentary myself.
> 
> Mine would be as functional as anyone else's!  Just another man's attempt to explain the words of the greatest teacher who ever lives.



Having an understanding of the original text...knowing the original language...knowing other scriptures that are tied together....these are all items that help in understanding the scripture at hand.

Not everyone is able to write a commentary or study notes....and they can be very useful in passages that often seem confusing and contradictory to others.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jul 2, 2014)

I have several study Bibles, but my ESV Study Bible is by far my favorite.  It almost always deals with difficult statements that many skip over.  While it offers a good bit of application, it is not an application study Bible.  It is largely a commentary on the text itself.  At times, the notes and theological nomenclature can be a little technical.  Each copy includes an access code to the online study Bible, which I use as much as the hard copy.  To start my sermon prep, I read over the passage a number of times, but my second step is always to read the notes in that study Bible.  Really, my only complaint is the size/weight of it.   

I encourage you to take some time, go to a Christian bookstore, pick out a chapter you are familiar with, and read through the notes on that chapter in a bunch of different study Bibles.

Original Intro Video from Crossway:



J.I. Packer's thoughts on it:



Short User Review:


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 2, 2014)

hayseed_theology said:


> I have several study Bibles, but my ESV Study Bible is by far my favorite.  It almost always deals with difficult statements that many skip over.  While it offers a good bit of application, it is not an application study Bible.  It is largely a commentary on the text itself.  At times, the notes and theological nomenclature can be a little technical.  Each copy includes an access code to the online study Bible, which I use as much as the hard copy.  To start my sermon prep, I read over the passage a number of times, but my second step is always to read the notes in that study Bible.  Really, my only complaint is the size/weight of it.
> 
> I encourage you to take some time, go to a Christian bookstore, pick out a chapter you are familiar with, and read through the notes on that chapter in a bunch of different study Bibles.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the recommendation Hayseed. My brother in law actually has that study bible, I'll look through it and see what I think.


----------

